# Topics > Books >  “The Future of the Mind: The Scientific Quest to Understand, Enhance, and Empower the Mind”, Michio Kaku, 2014

## Airicist

Author - Michio Kaku 

"The Future of the Mind: The Scientific Quest to Understand, Enhance, and Empower the Mind" on Wikipedia

"The Future of the Mind: The Scientific Quest to Understand, Enhance, and Empower the Mind" on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

THE FUTURE OF THE MIND by Michio Kaku 

 Published on Dec 17, 2013




> Dr. Kaku explains why he wrote this fascinating book about the frontiers and the future of human consciousness and how it connects to his work as a physicist.

----------

